# Sticky  Where to post about what, and how to subscribe to threads?



## kaju

Where to post about what? 

The Australian Expat Forum now has 3 sub-forums - a brand-new "Life in Australia" sub-forum to go along with "The Platypus Den", and "Australia Classifieds" 

The main Australia Expat Forum is the same as ever - it is most often used for visa, travel and employment-related questions. 

But what if you need to know something about life in Australia? Now, the "Life in Australia" sub-forum has been created to make a place for more general posts directly related to, well, life in Australia! 

Need to know about Medicare or taxes, or public transport? Not sure about an issue at work? Perhaps you can give some tips to others, or want help with schools, or shopping, how to get support, banking, the weather - anything relating to life on the ground in Australia - "Life in Australia" is the place! 

If you just want to socialise, or have a bit of off-topic chat, try the "The Platypus Den". It's a very relaxed sub-forum where informality is key. Here you can meet others, seek friends, ask for recommendations on things to do, places to go, chat about social and sporting activities or what's on TV - anything off-topic is welcome here! 

Don't forget "Australia Classifieds" where you may find useful products and services often focussed on Expat needs.


----------



## kaju

Please note that there is now a "Subscribe to this thread" link in the green bar at the top of the first post, in every page of every thread. 

You can use the same link to unsubscribe if desired, after having subscribed.


----------

